# HESR out of Saginaw



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I timed things just right today. This crossing I’ve mentioned before, lights & bell but no guard arms. Easy to get hit if not paying attention. Theres houses & trees both left & right so, I tend to glance both directions on my approach. I’ve had times the sun glare obscures the lights. Although no collision since living here (2018-present) I dread the day it happens because DOW Chemical isone of the big nearby customers.
Today one car was ahead of me, but they went through, which put me in the front row.

I snapped the pic below during the crossing approach.









So this was about 1 hour ago. Noon August 16, 2022.






I like that Rock hopper. Some good reference in there if paused.
Still don’t like the G&W scheme as the CMGN (now HESR) was the inspiration for the Oil Valley Railway in both ops & scheme. Oh well. I’m sure somebody felt the same about PRR/PC/CR.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

And again. This time the vid length had to be broken up into two.


----------

